# those of you who had experiences with follistim please help me



## Glitter_Berrie

Hello ladies 

okay to make a long story short, dh and I have been ttc for 2.5 years and no luck, both of us have been tested and all is well (I know, strange) so anywho I've been prescribed follistim, I did my research and read about it, is it true that the success rates are within the 1st three cycles? And the best area to inject is exactly where on the tummy? (the dr didn't describe that well to me and seemed to be in a hurry) ha! 
thanks guys, I hope this works for us :-( 
Baby dust to all of us here


----------



## Arimas

I injected follistim below the belly button on my stomach on either the right or left side. I would do the left on one night and then on the right the next night.


----------



## BuckeyeBaby

I don't know about it making u pregnant within 3 cycles. I am also unexplained and responded extremely well to follistim, I always made tons of follicles but didn't actually get pregnant until I combined the follistim with other meds and ivf. Timed intercourse and stims never worked for me


----------



## WishesK

Hi there. I have read many studies (I think I finished the internet- lol) and although I can't find the direct link right now, studies showed that if you are going to be successful with IUI/Injects, it will happen in the first 3 months. After that, the pregnancy rate drops dramatically. 

HOWEVER- if you look on the success boards, i've seen many a story on ppl getting BFPs on IUI 7,8,9 etc. It can happen!


----------



## Chiles

I did 3 cycles using gonal f, the 1st two was combo cyckes with femara.I didnt respond well...with such low dose. the 3rd one was a full gonal f cycle and I got my bfp. Gonal F is similar to follistim by the way. Good Luck


----------



## HappyAuntie

WishesK said:


> Hi there. I have read many studies (I think I finished the internet- lol) and although I can't find the direct link right now, studies showed that if you are going to be successful with IUI/Injects, it will happen in the first 3 months. After that, the pregnancy rate drops dramatically.
> 
> HOWEVER- if you look on the success boards, i've seen many a story on ppl getting BFPs on IUI 7,8,9 etc. It can happen!

That's exactly right - the stats are huge - studies show something like 85% of people who get pregnant with IUI/injectables get pregnant in the first three cycles. That doesn't mean that it can't or won't happen on cycle 7, 8 or 9, it just means that continuing after three cycles might not be as cost/time effective as moving on to IVF. IVF has a higher per-cycle success rate, so if it takes you nine IUI cycles to get pregnant, you could have done the same in one cycle of IVF for the same amount of money. 

I got pregnant on our third IUI and then mc'd... but because it had worked for us within that first-three-cycles time frame, we gave it another two tries before moving on to IVF.


----------



## kele

Hello ladies, My story is I have endo. I had lap surgery and was put in menopause for 6 months 4 years ago and conceived my daughter right after who is now almost 3. This time we have been trying for 2 years. We tried 3 rounds of clomid with no success. Then during test found out my husband sperm has 0% morphology. And I have a prolactin secreting tumor on my pituitary glad . So I got on meds to shrink it and lower my levels. Now that my levels are low I am on my first round of follistim and iui this month. Tonight will be my 3 shot of 75 Iu. I go in Thursday for my first ultrasound and blood work. So far I have no side effects except I'm sleepy. I would love to find a July buddy to chat with!!


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

this is interesting stuff to know, thanks guys, theres been a lot of successful stories about it all over the net!!:happydance:


----------



## Am_ready

Durning our two years of trying I had four IUI'S two without follistism and two with. The last one did the trick and I got pregnant. I did the shots a little below the belly button off to either right or left side.


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Interesting....I'm waiting for stupid AF to show up so that I can start the first cycle and let you guys know how it goes, I got two fresh cartiges sitting in the fridge calling my name, hope this works for us fx :) :flower:


----------

